# Lake record Somerville flathead



## KILT610 (Feb 24, 2006)

51.90 lbs...Drop line


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

Nice fish


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

That's a fine Op!


----------



## jamesgreeson (Jan 31, 2006)

Your going to need a bigger dog..catzilla


----------



## Spooley (Feb 24, 2013)

Always loved a Op dog. You done good.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## aggie_angler12 (Apr 13, 2014)

That's a pig for sure


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Good un Capt wayne


----------



## CatMan55 (May 21, 2014)

That a big Op for Sommie !


----------



## juror81 (Jul 21, 2011)

Well hanger for sure

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk


----------

